# Rat Rod Funeral Procession with real Rat Hearse



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This was made from one of the '53 Chevy panel body's HoJohn sent me-:thumbsup:thanx !
I added an AW T-jet chassis,slotrod65 decals & my own creativity.Notice the "Broken" grill, Black primer over beat up body,etc.

Neal:dude:

 53 & stll playing with slot cars ?

:thumbsup:Thats right ! Till they pry them from my cold dead fingers as Charlton Heston once said.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job Neal!! Hojohn will be proud!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Wes, nice model .Is this the one you were telling me about? Nice piece.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Wes, nice model .Is this the one you were telling me about? Nice piece.


oh no .. those rat rods were made by NEAL (1scalevolvo) . 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice theme build Neal!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Nice theme build Neal!


Too bad there is no decal that says "The Undertaker" in white that I can mount on the rear quarter panel.


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Neal,
Looks great! I have a couple waiting in the queue. Hopefull I'll get to them soon. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*rat rod*

that was one i didnt see coming, great job neil:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rat Rod Funeral Procession...nice theme Neal!!!*

This is great Neil as it looks right at home with your other Rat Rods. I know John is loving this. 

Bob...burn rubber not your soul...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That's the way I wanna go out....:woohoo:

Great builds Neal :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

